# Destin Snapper Jigging



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

This week I went to visit George for the day to do some Snapper/Grouper jigging down in Destin, FL. We headed out at the early hour of 7:00 am. Those that have fished with me might appreciate that aspect of my trip.

George took us west and headed off Navarre. The nice thing about George is that he has dove all the spots and knows exactly what and where the structure is. Your not fishing blind when you have actually seen it, and I appreciated that experience.

We started the day with some light tackle casting to bonitos to make some bait if needed. I had said I was jig only, but will to have some fun with it. Although we were casting to bonitos, we kept catching huge blue runners.

The snappers bit good, until a party boat pulled on top of us and started catching small snappers with the chicken rigs. They shut our jig bite off totally. We fished around a little more and got a flounder and some other stuff, before heading off deeper.

Here is a video of some snapper jigging.

http://www.youtube.com/user/SeaDraggin#p/u/0/Ot9smqM5JSE

Flounder on Pink Aki Jig









We fished some ledges and different areas George had. There was one spot in particular that George had that was loaded with bait. After jigging a few drifts with no love, and being later in the day, I broke my commitment with myself and dropped a piece of bait, which immediately resulted in a 7' Sandbar shark. :/



















It was a great day on the water. The Potroast Aki Jig ruled it.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Video update, since they wouldn't play my music in the other, I just took it out.

http://www.youtube.com/user/SeaDraggin#p/u/0/wHDlj3AXlVA


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Eastern Tackle said:


> Video update, since they wouldn't play my music in the other, I just took it out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/SeaDraggin#p/u/0/wHDlj3AXlVA


Looks like you had a good time on some really calm water. That's the way it's suppose to be!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

I ALWAYS ENJOY watchin your youtube videos Jim....

Ive just got to get me a video camera.... 

Thanks for posting them on here..


Hog


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

Missed you and George by a day; did well Fri - beeg storms Sat and ran in early.
Great video!


----------

